# JD 7230 vs New Holland T6030



## chaddivin (Oct 12, 2010)

Looking at a new tractor. Down to either a John Deere 7230 or New Holland T6030. I know slightly different horsepower, but either would be sufficient for hay work. What are your opinions on these two and which would you buy? Have good dealers for either, probably slightly better at New Holland. About $10000 more for the Deere.


----------



## Edster (Feb 23, 2010)

54 and 66 gallon fuel tanks respectively----YIKES that's gonna put a dent in yer wallet. Personally I'm a skin flint when it comes to money. If the NH will do what ya need it to do I'd bank the $10,000 saved.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

Is the Deere a premium or a standard? Is the new Holland a Delta or elite? We bought to new Holland 7040's last and really like them I believe That green paint is like buying gold these day's. I do not think the deeres are worth one penny more than the new Hollands.plus the new Holland will lose less fuel then the Deere.


----------



## chaddivin (Oct 12, 2010)

The deere is a standard. The New Holland is a plus model. It has electric remotes, higher output hydraulic pump, enhanced monitor and many other extras. Actually found out today it is more like $15,000 difference, so pretty sure going to go with the new holland.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

chaddivin said:


> The deere is a standard. The New Holland is a plus model. It has electric remotes, higher output hydraulic pump, enhanced monitor and many other extras. Actually found out today it is more like $15,000 difference, so pretty sure going to go with the new holland.


You will be Happy with it the standard deeres have open center hydraulics I'm pretty sure. The new Hollands have been really good so far.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

don't know about deere,but that new holland, you can turn seat about quarter turn to the right so that you can look back more comfortably.Very nice option.


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

I personally own a JD and NH both and have been lucky enough not to need any major dealer support as of yet. However the best dealer support close to home is the MF dealer. I'm in the market for a new tractor and I'm going to buy either a JD, NH, or MF just depending on what is the best deal I can get for the best machine. 10-15K is alot of money and would is not a item you can overlook. If you have a good NH dealer and it's 10k cheaper then it would be a no brainer for me!

Kyle


----------

